# General > Recommendations >  Freelanders are they any good?

## thrumsterloon

We've been thinking about buying a landrover Freelander, has anyone out there had any experience of this vehicle?

----------


## nancypotter45

I have had one for nearly 3 years and I am changing my car this year and will definately be getting another one, hopefully the new model.  My sister has a 4x4 vehicle as well and she borrowed mine a few months ago to go to Inverness and she has been smitten, she is planning on buying a Freelander this year.

----------


## thrumsterloon

Thanks for the info but we're still undecided it's my wife that wants one but I would prefer a discovery TDI as I find them a bit on the small side.Cheers Jim.

----------


## nancypotter45

Either one would be good. Happy driving to you both.

----------


## steeko

No, stay clear of them.

----------


## ~~Tides~~

I would steer clear of them. Specially if you actually want to go off road.

----------


## thrumsterloon

thanks for all your feedback on Freelanders, we decided against buying one and have gone for something else, cheers ,Jim.

----------


## muddy

I bought a new freelander from Macrae & Dicks of Inverness. It was the worst car I have ever had!! I had it for almost three years and in that time(and remember I bought it NEW!!) it required TWO new gearboxes(gears were very sticky or would jump out of gear), A new drivers seat (it had an infureating squeek from the springs), New clutch peddle assembly(it also sqeeked and moved from side to side), A new rear windscreen(the one that was in it shattered when the rear windscreen overheated! Luckily I had no kids in the back at the time!!), The paint work had to be FINISHED! Among other little things.
The car was that bad and Macrae & Dicks were VERY slow in doing anything about the car I decided to get the manager at Inverness to get the factory engineer up to look at the car and my list of six (then) faults. I met the engineer in inverness and he looked at my list and around the car. Not only did he agree with all the faults on my list but he ADDED THREE MORE!!!!!! I was stunned!
I insisted that they gave me a new car but as the CAB pointed out I had to give them the opertunity to make good the faults before I could demand a new car and even then because it was after having the car for six months that the faults started to raise their ugly heads, it would be a car of the same age that I would get and not something new!
I was NOT treated well by the Manager at Macrae and Dicks and felt as though I was just getting in the way of him and his shall we say better paying customers!! Bare in mind that evertime I had a problem with it I had to drive it to inverness from WICK to get it fixed and take time off work so that the car could be fixed on a "working day"!!!! 
So there you are in breif then 1. Macrae & Dicks were not very helpful. 2.The problems continued until the car was sold. 3. Landrovers backup certainly got mine AND my families up! 4. And finaly Freelanders ARE lovely cars but are plagued with problems.
My friend bought one new (top of the range as they say!) which he bought even after hearring all my tales of woe and his is now on its second gearbox and clutch, had problems with breaks and exhaust. So there you have it....I dont think its just me!!  
Take it or leave it my friend but thats was my freelander......"a Friday car" as the Manager once said to me. Well in my opinion  the freelanders are just that and so is the attitude of the management at Macrae and Dicks. Good luck !!

----------


## nancypotter45

I also purchased my Freelander from Macrae & Dicks Inverness (my sister also bought a new car at the same time) and we would never buy a car from them again, in fact if they were giving it to us free we would refuse.  They have the worst service I have ever seen for a garage.  

When I first got my car I noticed a few (minor) defections and eventually, after many telephone calls and complaints Macrae & Dick fixed them.  Mine was a few years old so the complaints should have been fixed before it was even sold.  As I said I have had my Freelander for over 3 years and have had no major problems apart from wear and tear and would definately have another one.

----------

